# Kerry asks $20m for Kennedy institute



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Kerry asks $20m for Kennedy institute*

A large military spending bill moving through Congress contains a little-noticed outlay for Boston that has nothing to do with national defense: $20 million for an educational institute honoring late Senator Edward M. Kennedy of Massachusetts. (By Bryan Bender, Boston Globe)


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just another waste of our taxmoney. Nothing like asking for a few bucks to put officers back on the streets. I guess there are more important things to worry about. What an absolute joke this state is.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

mtc said:


> Unbelievable how they tuck little treasures into these bills...


nice avatar mtc..........


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

mtc said:


> I'm getting the bumper sticker too!


Get one for your co-snorer....... I think she has room for ONE MORE sticker on the back of her hoopdie. hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2009)

mtc said:


> The hoopdie's gone, she's got a brand spankin' new 2010 all Marine Core'd up!


Ken would be proud !!!!!!


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Gee, this really shocks me!

I suggest we name a bridge over water in his name, I mean he really impacted someones life there, right?


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

kwflatbed said:


> *Kerry asks $20m for Kennedy institute*
> 
> : $20 million for an educational institute honoring late Senator Edward M. Kennedy of Massachusetts. (By Bryan Bender, Boston Globe)


I wonder if they will offer Drivers ED or Bartending classes?


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

This is irritating on so many levels, I don't even know where to begin. First off how do they justify using any money from the national defense budget for anything non-military. Have I missed something? Do our troops suddenly have everything they need to defend this country and come home in one piece? Did I miss the news reports telling us that the government has finally stepped up to the plate providing our veterans ALL the services and benefits they need so that they can live the American dream? Or the reports telling us that we have won the war on terror and we there are no longer any threats to the safetry of American citizens any where in the world? This is a completely ridiculous waste of funds that should be used to meet the above objectives.

Maybe kerry should reach into his own pocket & the pockets of the kennedy clan to come up with the $20 million. God knows their pockets are much deeper than mine. Just one more reason why I would cast a blank ballot before ever voting for him.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

I wonder if that was in the letter Terddy sent to Deval, along with the replacement Senator?

Makes me think about what else Teddy would have wanted before he died?


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

GeepNutt said:


> I wonder if that was in the letter Terddy sent to Deval, along with the replacement Senator?
> 
> Makes me think about what else Teddy would have wanted before he died?


Another drink and a swim !!


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

This state is a massive clusterfuck. We're gonna sneak some money from a military defense bill for something we CLEARLY do not need?? 

Pass. Our politicians are such jerkoffs.


----------

